# MFTS



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

If we are the body


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Cry out to Jesus


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Give me your eyes


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing but the blood of Jesus


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Born Again


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

All for love


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

He knows my name
Warning - will probably make you cry.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bow the Knee sung by Paula Orr


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

A Little Good News by the Dove Brothers


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Enjoying the thread... A little old school, Charles Johnson and the Revivers. I don't know how tom embed the video


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Casting Crowns - Glorious Day


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Matt Redman - 10,000 Reasons


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

baitkiller said:


> Enjoying the thread... A little old school, Charles Johnson and the Revivers. I don't know how tom embed the video


That was a blessing to listen to. Praise the Lord!

Here is "Heart of Worship"


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Old gospel song*

Who will pray for me when mama's gone.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Randy Travis*

When mama prayed


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hillsong*

I give you my heart.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*George Jones*

I know a man who can.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

In Christ alone


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Conway Twitty*

Who did they think he was?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Whitney Houston*

I look to you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*He never sleeps*


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*Amazing Song!*


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Why Can't All God's Children Get Along - Karen Peck and others...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

baitkiller said:


> Why Can't All God's Children Get Along - Karen Peck and others...


Never heard that one before. Beautiful song baitkiller and rings true. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Keith Green*

My eyes are dry.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My oldest boy Gabriel was diagnosed with autism in kindergarten and is now a freshman at Pensacola Christian College this 10 year old singer has touched our hearts in my home.Grown men do cry.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> My oldest boy Gabriel was diagnosed with autism in kindergarten and is now a freshman at Pensacola Christian College this 10 year old singer has touched our hearts in my home.Grown men do cry.


God is talking to many through this boy.


----------

